# Track Planning....



## rail_bandi (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi All,


Need your help ( again  ) with understanding how to calculate the track I need for the curved section of my layout. 

The room I am planning to put this in is ~ about 170 " X 130 ". My locomotive rates at O 42 . I am guessing that this is the least curvature it can turn on. Anything less than that and the engine derails....

My question is , how do I calculate the track I need in the curved section of the layout. For e.g. If I get a O 82 Real Trax (which takes 16 to make a circle) , will I need 4 for each corner or more than that ? 

Please advise .....

PS do you have any preferences for Scale trax v/s real trax


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

rail_bandi said:


> If I get a O 82 Real Trax (which takes 16 to make a circle) , will I need 4 for each corner or more than that ?


That's a pretty straight forward question/answer, if I'm understanding you correctly.

Essentially, yes ... if 16 = one full circle, and a corner is 1/4 of a circle, then you'll need 4 pieces for each corner.

TJ


----------

